# Suche neues Netzteil ohne Power-Schalter



## Sundriver (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

mein Netzteil ist defekt und nun will ich mir ein neues kaufen. Mein altes Netzteil hatte einen Powerknopf und nun würde ich euch gerne fragen, ob dieses Netzteil durch ein Netztteil ohne Powerknopf ersetzt werden kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

sundriver

*nikiedit:* _Threadtitel angepasst._


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteilkompatibilität*

Nenn mal dein System, sodass du adäquat beraten werden kannnst, denn ohne weitere Details fischen wir hier im Trüben.  

Nur aus Neugierde: Warum soll denn da kein Power-Schalter dran sein? :o 

*Edit:* Hab den Thread mal ins Unterforum Kaufberatung verschoben.


----------



## Sundriver (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteilkompatibilität*

Hallo,

ich will das Netzteil FSP250-60GTA (MDN), das bei den 2 Gigahertz Rechner von Medion dabei war, durch das Netzteil FuSi S26113-E496-V60 (260W) ersetzen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

sundriver


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteilkompatibilität*



Sundriver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will das Netzteil FSP250-60GTA (MDN), das bei den 2 Gigahertz Rechner von Medion dabei war, durch das Netzteil FuSi S26113-E496-V60 (260W) ersetzen.
> 
> ...


  
Wo hast du denn das Netzteil gesehen und was soll es kosten?
Ein Marken-Netzteil 300W kostet bei Alternate knappe 40€ wobei noch Versand hinzukommt ...
Da wäre es vllt. besser, mal in einem Fachgeschäft in deiner Nähe Ausschau nach einem neuen Netzteil zu halten.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteilkompatibilität*

Warum soll es denn keine Power-Knopf haben? ^^   es gibt da an sich keinen triftigen Grund dafür.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteilkompatibilität*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum soll es denn keine Power-Knopf haben? ^^   es gibt da an sich keinen triftigen Grund dafür.


Wenn der Rechner offen steht, kann man ja mal gaanz zufällig gegen kommen oder so ^^.
Vllt. hat man auch Haustiere die darauf spezialisiert sind, kleine Schalter umzulegen. 

Nee, ob da nun ein Power-Knopf ist oder nicht, ist doch nebensächlich.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteilkompatibilität*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum soll es denn keine Power-Knopf haben? ^^   es gibt da an sich keinen triftigen Grund dafür.
> ...


 Vielleicht ist bei seinem Netzteil der Powerschalter kaputt gegangen?   

Aber dieser Schalter ist bei meinem Netzteil eigentlich überflüssig, benutze zum Einschalten eine Steckdosenleiste und ich glaube da bin ich nicht der einzige.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteilkompatibilität*

Klar, aber es wird schwer sein, extra was ohne zu finden. Daher die Frage, warum es KEINEN haben soll. Das ist ja kein Nachteil. 

btw: wenn ich mal was am PC "gebastelt" hab mach ich es immer so, dass ich das NT am Schalter abstelle und später den Stromstecker wieder reintue und erst DANN wieder mit dem NT-Schalter den PC scharfschalte    insofern benutz ich ich den schon ab und an mal


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteilkompatibilität*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar, aber es wird schwer sein, extra was ohne zu finden. Daher die Frage, warum es KEINEN haben soll. Das ist ja kein Nachteil.


Hast natürlich recht, war auch nicht als Begründung gedacht, man muss ihn ja nicht benutzen.  



Herbboy schrieb:


> btw: wenn ich mal was am PC "gebastelt" hab mach ich es immer so, dass ich das NT am Schalter abstelle und später den Stromstecker wieder reintue und erst DANN wieder mit dem NT-Schalter den PC scharfschalte   insofern benutz ich ich den schon ab und an mal


Ehrlich gesagt ich zieh noch nicht mal den Stromstecker, benutze nur den Schalter von der Steckdosenleiste. Den Schalter vom Netzteil lass ich aber auch in so einem Fall in ruhe.
Das klingt möglicherweise paranoid, aber für den wirklich sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall das der Powerknopf/Kontakt einen Defekt bekommen könnte, dann lieber die Steckdosenleiste(20€) als mein Netzteil(80€).  

Edit: Mir ist gerade eingefallen, ich ziehe noch zusätzlich den Stromstecker beim Netzteil, daher brauch ich das NT natürlich auch nicht ausschalten.


----------

